# need advice



## woodsman94 (Nov 3, 2012)

My family doesn't believe in prepping and I'm only 17, how can I get what I need when I have no income?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Use what ever income you do have to spare. I am sure you get some spending money. Other than that, it is time to get a job.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Do you have an allowance? Can you get a small job? Can you plant a garden in your backyard? Can you barter work for preps you need in your community? 

How about doing extra chores around the house in exchange for getting your mom to pay in rice, canned food, etc?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Start with a water bath canner and can some pickles or beets or jams or tomato sauce. It's kind of late in the growing season for farm produce but if the activity of prepping is important then see if your parents will buy some bulk food at the grocery store for you to practice on.

Alternatively go grocery shopping with the parents and have them buy more staples. When you get home and start unpacking take the extra food and go place it in your basement or where ever you plan on stockpiling food.

Even easier than the above, go store some water.

Make yourself busy prepping for the good of your family and your parents will see that it is to their benefit.

Now if by prepping you mean some other activity not dealing with stockpiling food and water, then you have to be more specific of what it is that you aim to do before any of us can offer suggestions.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's an idea. Tell them that you want an All-American pressure canner for Christmas instead of what you would normally be asking for. That should send a message about the seriousness of your intent.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe look into coupons. I don't have any first hand knowledge on the processes but have a few friends that always talk about the free stuff they get. maybe if mom and dad see you actively trying it will move them give you some help, maybe by a few extra cans of corn for you or an extra case of water while they are shopping.

Also remember there are lots of preps you don't really need money for. Like storing water, you can use washed out 2 liter pop bottles. Maybe take a peek in the basement or attic there could be prep items there your parents totally forgot about, maybe an old grill or hand saws, make sure you clear it with your parents before you start poking around though


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

you're near out of high school now, so joining a club like FFA might be too late, but if you can get into that you might be able to get your parents to pop for some rabbits or goats that you raise and show in county fairs and competitions like that. Those are meat and in the case of goats, also milk.

what happens when you turn 18? Are you staying at home, going off to college, going to try to find a job, enlist in the military, ???


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Get a job, I know the econ is not what it used to be but I worked from the time I was 12, and by the time I was 17 I had "adult" jobs that paid decent money (I was individually over the poverty level by 17). Sure, perhaps its not as easy now as it was back then, but if you show someone that you are a serious person (dress right, po lish your shoes, put together a resume, etc.) and willing to work hard and be responsible people WILL give you jobs. 

A word of advice from someone who used to hire young people, forget about what culture and your friends tell you is cool and dress like an adult--we take you more seriously that way.

Even if you can't find a real job, think about what you can do and offer out your services. It might not be a whole lot of money, but can you mow lawns? shovel snow or manure? clean pools, take peoples trash or dibris to the dumb, etc. etc..

Finally, even if you REALLY can't find any source of income you can get all sorts of information for free, get out into the woods to learn some field craft, get to the gym to work on your PT, etc. Slow and steady will win you the race of prepping (usually) but its the intellectual prepping, even just thinking about the scenarios you might prep for, that will give you the calm mind needed to survive a disaster...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I just though of a few things you can do to make money... 

Lawn Mowing
Snow shoveling
Firewood
etc.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Getting a job would be the best start... Showing independence and responsibility is one step in having your parents start to see you as a man in comparison to a kid.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Check on line for your local government website or even FEMA's site. They will have preparedness information with suggestions of how much food and water to store, supplies to keep on hand, etc print that out for your parents to read and highlight the items that you would like for them to buy you for Christmas, birthdays, etc. Check with your community to see if there is a volunteer group for disaster relief in your area and get involved.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

You may also want to look into a local FEMA Community Emergency Response Team (CERT) class. It is a weekend class that will teach you the basics of how to react in emergency situations, how to handle very basic first aid and triage skills, and they will equip you with a backpack full of usefull gear, all at no direct cost to you. I have taken this course and to myself and the other officers taking that class it was all basic info that we already knew from more advanced classes, but to a beginner such as yourself, it will give you a great start on some important skills and some ideas for gear you may need.


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree with the others to start looking for an income. In the meanwhile, you can take whatever jugs (drpepper, juice, ect) and start collecting water. Water is the most important thing. These type of jugs aren't the best for long periods (like years) but they can keep for a few months and you just rotate them. Try to have at least two weeks worth for your entire family.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Certainly find work, that's a good idea, but also get a library card. Read everything you can about survival, from true accounts to practical skills. Can you tie knots? Make a fire from what u find in the woods? Read, take notes, check out YouTube (be careful with last one), and then the critical step, separates the men from the boys, practice, practice, practice.

It's good you are seeking help, develop your survivalist skill set, and never allow obstacles to stop you.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You can use the storm that hit the northeast to convince your parents that you need 2 weeks of food at least just incase something bad happens weather wise in your area.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I Know you might not think of this but,if you have younger brothers and sisters you have to had been babysitting at sometime. My daughter always is looking for someone that she knows and is a responable person(and she pays good for the week-ends too!)


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Take up camping and focus on learning good skills. Do well in school so you can get a job that suits your chosen lifestyle. A weekend job. A rich girlfriend. Join the military or rotc. Just tossin out ideas...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Not everything costs money! Besides the good ideas in this thread, think about what you can get FREE. Plant starts can be found in the wild (ask permission from the property owner) and seeds can be collected when gardens are past their prime (ask a gardener friend to let you collect them).

SCROUNGE! Look for throwaway stuff in the alleys on trash pickup day. (Check regulations in your area). People throw away all sorts of things. Windows that can make a cold frame, old backpacks the kids don't want, containers of many sorts (like food grade buckets at the deli or restaurant), and useful tools of all sorts. 

Offer to help clean out garages in exchange for what the owner is throwing out. Work out a way to get rid of his trash if necessary. If you are interested in fishing, talk to fishermen. Most of them have some stuff around they will trash when they clean out their tackle box, or replace a rod and reel. 

Research on this forum and the internet about making animal traps and collect the materials from trash to do it. Use the non-lethal kind so if you catch the neighbor's cat or ankle-biter dog, you can let him go without harm. 

If your folks go to the landfill to dump trash, ask there if you can look around for finds you may want? Some do, some don't, but asking doesn't cost anything. 

Many times, old folks could use a hand that haven't thought about it. Talk to the older folks in your neighborhood and offer your help with chores in exchange for maybe a little money and whatever they might want to get rid of. Learn to TRADE your efforts for what you want. If you can print up a small note to hand out on a computer somewhere, so much the better.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow! I'm impressed! At 17 all I could focus my attention on was dating and scraping enough money together to buy a pack of cigarettes! Way to go!
Like others have said, a job is your first key to getting the funds you need. Thrift stores and yard sales are good places to gather up inexpensive supplies (camping/canning etc.). Check out 'Poverty Prepping' by gypsysue (in the fiction/non fiction section). Good advice there and very inexpensive e-book! Good luck!


----------



## Nor777 (Nov 8, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Certainly find work, that's a good idea, but also get a library card. Read everything you can about survival, from true accounts to practical skills. Can you tie knots? Make a fire from what u find in the woods? Read, take notes, check out YouTube (be careful with last one), and then the critical step, separates the men from the boys, practice, practice, practice.
> 
> It's good you are seeking help, develop your survivalist skill set, and never allow obstacles to stop you.


 What he said, developing the skills you need will put you way ahead. There is lots of free reading on survival online. Not all will fit your area but some will. Don't just read about how to do stuff get out and try it.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

machinist said:


> Not everything costs money!


As many of those on this thread will tell you many of us are in relationships with other people who don't understand our need to prep. :brickwall:

Many of us "fool" our significant others (perhaps not parents but wives and husbands and friends) by taking up "hobbies," innocent little hobbies, that actual teach us skills. You may not be able to change your parents mind, "a prophet is never without honor except in his native land," but you might convince them to help you with new hobbies. So long as you don't grow pot I can't image what parent wouldn't encourage a child's new found interest in gardening, or hiking, or sailing, etc. If your dad, or an uncle or family friend hunts you could learn some firearms skills through him. Also, check out your local hospital, emergency services, Red Cross, or YMCA because these places often offer courses in first aid, CPR, etc. You are a little old, but the Boy Scouts (if you find a hard core group) can teach you survival skills too.

Then of course there is the old fashioned way of learning--READING. Of course there are plentiful written resources for free on line, as well as I am sure you know many youtube sources.


----------



## northfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

Tell your mom and dad to come on this forum;we will set them straight.

Met a 17ish year old in biz mark nd while looking for fish antibiotics,his girlfriend and him asked why and i said
because the system might come down,they reacted by saying "no way thats what we think",i don't get surprised very often
but i was that day.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Ask for Amazon gift certificates for your birthday and holiday gifts. Almost everything you need can be found there. 

Sign up for online survey sites. It can take a while to earn enough points for a gift card, but that is where I get the majority of my prep spending from.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Read Mr. Young's Story:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/jdy-fiction-only-fourteen-2873/

for some ideas.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Padre said:


> You are a little old, but the Boy Scouts (if you find a hard core group) can teach you survival skills too.


Actually, you are just the right age for Boy Scout Venturing.

http://www.scouting.org/scoutsource/Venturing.aspx

"What a Venturing crew does is limited only by the imagination and involvement of the adult and youth leaders and members of the crew - sail the Caribbean, produce a play, climb a mountain, teach disabled people to swim, or attend the Olympics. All these adventures and many more are being done today by Venturing crews and ships across the country. All that is needed are concerned adults who are willing to share a little bit of themselves with today's youth - tomorrow's leaders."

If you can find a local adult/business to sponsor you, a couple of adults to volunteer to lead, and a bunch of you friends to join your Venture Crew, you can build a prepared/survival crew and learn the outdoor survival skills with friends and leaders who are interested in being prepared.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

The key to sway minds of those older than yourself is to provide data from a source that they respect. You will not convince them yourself usually, because they see you as an inexperienced youth. Find a source that they can respect that also supports serious measures of sustainability during times of uncertainty.

Start with something small and sensible like "value". Show angles for savings, and after they support that then ease into something with more reach.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

woodsman94 said:


> My family doesn't believe in prepping and I'm only 17, how can I get what I need when I have no income?


It is truly great to see someone of your age interested in self reliance. With you is the hope for the future. Bunches of us Old Farts are breathing a sigh of relief.

Knowledge is the key to survival. No one can take your learned information away. Learn everything that you can. I am envious of you.....the whole world is yours for the taking. Self Reliance is more of a "State of Mind" than anything else. Knowledge is far mor important than all of the gadgets that you can purchase.

Beyond a few essentials like a pot to boil water in, a knife, some rope or stout line, basic shelter you can, with knowledge, recreate in the wild. I have started out my grandson with empty cans, power-aid bottle and a mishmetal rod (fire steel) and a tarp. His Hobo cooking is actually very good using recycled tin cans as cook pots. His knife is a garage sale butcher knife he got for $1. He came up with the idea to use some of the left over house wrap (Tyvek) from my latest remodel to make his own tarp. We slept out in it a couple of weeks ago in temperatures that were below freezing. Obviously we survived. He used one of my old sleeping bags but the inginuity he has shown has made me proud.

We picked up a seperate back pack for him at a thrift shop. Beyond that I will not buy him anything else because I want him to think rather than buy items. His initiative has made me feel great. He is learning a bunch and has even taught this old geezer a thing or three.

It seems as if your folks are not on board with this. Do you have a relative that they approve of that may be able to assist you on your wonderful journey? Do you have access to books on woodcraft, bushcraft or wilderness survival books? Try and research videos on "Hobo" cooking. Cheap was the name of the game. Will your folks let you camp out in the back yard? Explain that camping is not texting.

If you have any spare (I don't even know what this is) money? Going to a dollar store is a great way to get some basic preparedness foods. A box of instant rice, instant potatoes, ramen noodles, instant oatmeal and other small stuff like that will help you develop your basic survival kit.

Helping out some of the old geezers in your area is also a great way to enhance your larder. Barter your services for the goods you need will be good for you and for them. Us old f#rts will appreciate your enthusiasm and will probably help you out. As boring as it may seem try and listen to them. There is a weatlth of knowledge that can be passed down if you have the patience to listen.

You do not need money to be preparred.........You only need knowledge. Good luck on your endeavors and please keep us apprised as to your progress.

Tugs


----------



## rynophiliac (Nov 19, 2012)

If your 17 you can get a job. I know its a tough job market out there but you can always find little odds and ends to do. My brother in law is looking for someone to mow his law every two weeks right now! Just ask around you will find work eventually, even if its not a steady job, a little cash in you pocket can go a long way if your 17 living at home with no bills.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

You are at a great place in your life--it may feel like you do not have much to work with. But there are a lot of "free" things you absolutely need but cannot buy for any price.

The recommendations to READ are right on. Military manuals, survival manuals, gardening, skill building, etc. Videos on youtube, tactics on youtube and more. Panteo Productions has an $18/mo service where you can watch as many of their expert firearms instructor videos as often as you want.

Who cares if it's "theoretical" for now? I swear you will be worth a LOT more to your family and your own well being for having at least the knowledge you could cram in for now... until you have the funds to make some of it actually happen.

*I highly recommend spending your time on a Master Plan*. Everything from your occupation to how your ideal Preparedness situation will be. Here are my Prep major categories:
1. #1 Priorities; the bare minimum
2. Bug in, Bug out; what to do for either scenario
3. CBRNE
4. Clothing
5. Communication
6. Food
7. Homestead
8. Library/Vendors; hardcopy books to have, preferred vendors
9. Lists; references for bugging out, packing and more--so you don't forget
10. Medical
11. Sanitation
12. Livestock
13. Power and Fuel
14. Research Ideas; a list of things I don't know much about--but want to
15. Security
16. Skills, Training and Safety
17. Strategy
18. Supplies; Personal and Charity
19. Tools
20. Transportation
21. Water

*I also recommend seeking out knowledgeable mentors.* I grew up among some very good men in my mother's church. They may not have had a lot of time for a relatively father-less young man (they had families and jobs), but they set an example for me. They shared all they could in the relatively brief times we spent together. They enjoyed sharing their knowledge gained through education or simple life experiences--these types of men are still around. They aren't braggarts, they are workers and diligent. They respond to like-minded young men. Hunters, farmers, skilled labor (welders, machinists, mechanics, etc.), degreed professionals and more.

That said, stay away from their bad habits. Know good men, know when to talk and when to be quiet, and help them as much as you can.

Good luck to you... I look forward to you being more involved on the forum!


----------

